# Thanks to Odyssey06



## Sophrosyne (22 Dec 2020)

Just a few words of thanks to @odyssey06 for the tremendous effort on this forum throughout the year.


----------



## RichInSpirit (22 Dec 2020)

Thank you Odyssey, and Happy Christmas.


----------



## odyssey06 (22 Dec 2020)

Thanks and happy christmas and a peaceful new year to all.


----------

